# Chronology of Beethoven Symphony cycle recordings



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been searching for the past month and have yet to find any source that has compiled a CHRONOLOGICAL discography of Beethoven symphony cycle recordings.

I even started to do it myself...but wondering if anyone has come across something that might save some time. Thank you!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't verify the completeness or accuracy, but this might be a good start:
http://www.lvbeethoven.com/Cedes/TheCds_SymphoniesComplete.html

It stops at 2007 and there have been quite a few since then.


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you indeed! A great start!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Add this one (circa 1974) to the list:


----------

